# Ac off due to high engine temp



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Check your coolant and the Waterpump. The Pump is known to go bad and should be covered under a special G.M. extended service campaign for 10 years/150000 miles. Many other posts here on this, the search box can bring them up


----------



## Angga (Feb 1, 2020)

I’m having the same issue right now. Even when I’m driving for quite sometime, temp gauge would go below c.. I just replace my thermostat (including the housing) 10 months ago. How did you fix yours? Thanks!


----------



## Junk2012 (Feb 1, 2020)

Im having the same problem just repaired the manifold for $838.. i have spent about $3000 in repairs on this car.. replaced ask the antifreeze lines to the engine.. don't think this car can be fixed


----------



## MelissaZ (Oct 18, 2019)

Angga said:


> I’m having the same issue right now. Even when I’m driving for quite sometime, temp gauge would go below c.. I just replace my thermostat (including the housing) 10 months ago. How did you fix yours? Thanks!


We replaced the thermostat including housing. That seemed to fix the problem. For the jerking and check engine lights we replaced the spark plugs and the rubber gaskets attached to the spark plugs and that took care of it. Since then though we’ve had to replace the water outlet due to it cracking pretty much in half. We also have an oil leak coming from the valve cover. Also noticed a greenish fluid, I’m assuming it’s a/c refrigerant in the snow under the car. This is the worst car I’ve ever owned. It’s one thing after another.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

This car has three main issue areas and most are fixed relatively easily and cheaply if you get to them in time. I will list what seems to be the most common items - many specifically to the 1.4T, but this is not a comprehensive list. Most of the items will have a How-To post in the DIY section, so look for what appeals to you there.

_*1. Oil Leaks*_
a. CPASV seals
b. valve cover gasket
c. turbo oil feed line
_*2. Coolant Leaks*_
a. cracked water outlet
b. turbo coolant line (some info only)
c. bad reservoir seams
d. bad reservoir gasket
e. cracked 1.4  thermostat housing (1.8)
f. water pump leaking - see special warranty for this
*3. PCV issues* - stupid little orange poppet valve dies and causes over pressurization in the intake tract, eventually blows out the vacuum regulator on the valve cover causing a hissing noise, can cause the CPASV seals to leak oil, the valve cover to leak oil, possibly causing the front seal to leak which sounds like a squeal etc etc etc.
3a. Side effect of performing some of these fixes: Ignition Misfires

Read this to start:
*2011-2016 Cruze Limited 1.4L PCV System Explained*

*EDIT: 4.* I almost forgot about the electrical gremlins
a. Special Coverage

Additional Info:
Fix Kits: V1 V2 V3
How-To: 2011-2016 Cruze Antifreeze/Coolant Flush
GM 1.4L Turbo Boost & Coolant Leak Testing Kits


----------

